# air razor vortex generator??? is it worth it.



## MickeyKnox (Jun 17, 2006)

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/93-0...tegoryZ42604QQihZ014QQitemZ330016793007QQrdZ1

I found this part on ebay. it says it saves gas and adds power.
anybody know anything about this part. is it worth installing.
any experiences? 


my air intake hose is kind of breaking appart. where can I buy one of good quality. also I need vacuum hoses going out of it.

thanks.


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

i honestly wouldnt waste the money on it. those things are pretty much just gimmicks. mythbusters did a show on "gas saving products" and they were almost all considered worthless.


----------



## LONDONDERRY (May 19, 2004)

I agree with Alseep. There is no product out there that passed the FTC and EPA lab test that improves gas milage. In fact some might even cause some damage to the engine over time. Regardless of this ignorate people still buy these products. Here is a link below to read about.

http://www.ftc.gov/bcp/conline/pubs/autos/gasave.htm


----------

